# Which of these 3 Denon headphones?



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2013)

i am looking for a new pair of headphones to replace med Creative Aurvana Live, and i found these 3.

Denon AH-D510R for about 54usd / 40euros: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003YUBE4O/?tag=tec053-21

Denon AH-D310R for about 89usd / 66euros: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B008649HGK/?tag=tec053-21

Denon AH-D1100 for about 89usd / 66euros: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042ETXRQ/?tag=tec06d-20

i can get these locally for these prices at http://www.hifiklubben.dk/ so which would u recommend for music?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2013)

CAL uses the same drivers as D1001, not sure about the rest. Try Grados instead?


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> CAL uses the same drivers as D1001, not sure about the rest. Try Grados instead?



i actually went down there and tried them on, and the AH-D1100 is suppose to be almost identical to AH-D1000 (but they ain't being made anymore) that i have been looking at plus they are a little cheaper the AH-D1100,
and so far i am liking the AH-D1100 of all of the 3 ^^;


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 30, 2013)

My advice is if u tried them and like them, buy what u tried to avoid bad surprise with other models.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> My advice is if u tried them and like them, buy what u tried to avoid bad surprise with other models.



that was what i was thinking when i had the change to try them out, why not ^^


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i actually went down there and tried them on, and the AH-D1100 is suppose to be almost identical to AH-D1000 (but they ain't being made anymore) that i have been looking at plus they are a little cheaper the AH-D1100,
> and so far i am liking the AH-D1100 of all of the 3 ^^;



If you can try them on why ask us 

Pick one which you like and call it a day lol. This is imperfect science, everyone comes up with their answers.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If you can try them on why ask us
> 
> Pick one which you like and call it a day lol. This is imperfect science, everyone comes up with their answers.



i just wanted some in put that was all, and i am not that comfortable being outside but there wasn't many ppl there and damn they are soo nice in sound the AH-D1100 and for that price i am satisfied, the normal price at the place was about 213usd / 158euros but they lowered the price so match the other selling them for 89usd / 66euros ^^


----------



## AsRock (Nov 30, 2013)

Well i be cautious  even more so if they swivel as it be a most likely a breaking point.  So check that area and how they are actually held together.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Well i be cautious  even more so if they swivel as it be a most likely a breaking point.  So check that area and how they are actually held together.



i got one year attension warranty for FREE on my AH-D1100 i brought at the hifi club, just for signing up in their club to get some emails a year/month so that's nice


----------

